# small game



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I hunt squirrels we don't have enough rabbits, and I can never get a ride to hunt rabbits (there's a field a couple miles away).


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i dont go out and look for them but if i see one and my bow is in my hand im shooting


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep!!!! I run them with my beagles one of the funnest things do do here in WI in the winter.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i carry a blunt with me when im out deer hunting. so if i see a rabbit or a grouse i usually try a shot unless i have deer infront of me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, but I would like to some day. Every now and again i will shoot a raccoon if i see one close by.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Just went out yesterday. It was pretty warm out so we didn't see much, but my friend missed one. Its like spot and shoot...sometimes stalk lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Yes Sir!*

View attachment 506096


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes I go for cottontails down at my friend's farm and sometimes I travel down with my Dad to a ranch in Mexico where we shoot jackrabbits cause they destroy crops. The jackrabbits don't have much cover but can run fast, while the cottontails are slower but have way more bush to hide in. They can jump the string too, just like deer.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

tru-force ss said:


> i carry a blunt with me when im out deer hunting. so if i see a rabbit or a grouse i usually try a shot unless i have deer infront of me.


My friends and I shoot cows with blunts...... it's the funniest thing too. Of course cows aren't really small game are they? lol....


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

My friend lived next to the Amish. They let their horses run all over everything finally he was tired yelling and throwing stuff at them so he borke out the blunts!epsi:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> My friends and I shoot cows with blunts...... it's the funniest thing too. Of course cows aren't really small game are they? lol....


I hope there your own cows or someone who doesnt care about them and even then if my dad caught me shooting our cows he'd end up shooting me with a blunt


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> I hope there your own cows or someone who doesnt care about them and even then if my dad caught me shooting our cows he'd end up shooting me with a blunt


No they're not mine.

It doesn't hurt too bad.... they just walk off like nothing happend. They're probably too stupid to know what happend.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> No they're not mine.
> 
> It doesn't hurt too bad.... they just walk off like nothing happend. They're probably too stupid to know what happend.


Umm... I shot a soup can with a blunt once only shooting 50# 25" draw, and the metal can had a hole blown through it and was all bent up, and another time into a plank of wood 3/4 inch thick and there was quite the mark left on it. Think about it, say your using a set-up that gets you 60 pounds of KE, which is plenty to blow through a deer or even an elk for that matter, than switch out heads and shoot a cow. If you want to see how much it hurts let your friend shoot you in the leg from 20 yards.

Also it gives hunters a bad name when some PETA supporter sees you doing something like that and it spreads all over the place.

Just sayin.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bowhunter502 said:


> Umm... I shot a soup can with a blunt once only shooting 50# 25" draw, and the metal can had a hole blown through it and was all bent up, and another time into a plank of wood 3/4 inch thick and there was quite the mark left on it. Think about it, say your using a set-up that gets you 60 pounds of KE, which is plenty to blow through a deer or even an elk for that matter, than switch out heads and shoot a cow. If you want to see how much it hurts let your friend shoot you in the leg from 20 yards.
> 
> Also it gives hunters a bad name when some PETA supporter sees you doing something like that and it spreads all over the place.
> 
> Just sayin.


I'll get a video up for ya, then you can tell me how much it bothers them when they just "walk off"....... then maybe you can complain to PETA. Not too mention, I live in the middle of no where AZ...... PETA isn't out here..... and never will be.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Werid pass time, but I've got to say- unless you hit a hard area of bone, it shouldn't casue alot more than a nasty little bruise. But like I said, weird pass time...?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i kill about 100 gophers with my bow a year.


----------



## Tenpoint24 (Jan 19, 2009)

went pheasant and got 4 or 5


----------



## gopher hunter (Dec 12, 2008)

we do lot of jackrabit hunting in wyoming. we spot light them.:thumbs_up


----------

